

So much for Twitter and the Super Bowl (app is down) - joshwa

I'm guessing Joyeur is no longer providing extra capacity?<p>EDIT 19:30 est: back up now
======
brk
Joyeur had some PR/blog post earlier this week or last week announcing that
Twitter was on its own again, but Joyeur was standing by to assist. (Or some
such wording that read to me at the time like "you'll be back").

------
danw
Twitter seems up for me via the twitter site, but not via twitterific.

------
joshwa
22:23: down again.

